
California’s public schools earn poor marks - masonic
http://www.sfexaminer.com/californias-public-schools-earn-poor-marks
======
blacksqr
I predict that no progress will be made with educational reform until we learn
to talk about it with more sophistication than witless metaphors like "marks",
"grades" and "report cards".

